# Tach/ Hour meter not working



## IDaman

Newbie here - 
I have a 2003 Kioti DK 45. Recently the tach & hour meter have stopped working. I don't have a manual for this tractor. What do I have to do to fix this problem? Please be as detailed as possible, as I haven't had to work in this tractor at all so far.
Thanks!:usa:


----------



## DK35vince

If the tach and the hour meter both quit it is very likely the tachometer cable is broken.
Easy fix. A cable should only cost around $10 or so.


----------



## IDaman

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## IDaman

Tach/hours meter not working update:
I replaced the tachometer cable, and it still isn't working. 
Any suggestions as the what my next step should be?
TIA


----------



## RM-MN

IDaman said:


> Tach/hours meter not working update:
> I replaced the tachometer cable, and it still isn't working.
> Any suggestions as the what my next step should be?
> TIA


Remove the cable from the engine end. There should be a square piece sticking out. Grasp that square piece between your thumb and forefinger and give it a spin while looking at the tach. Try both ways. If it moves the needle, the tach is fine and so is the cable but it isn't making contact with something at the engine end.


----------



## Alyeska

Mine was doing the same thing/ pulled the instrument panel off and no cable it’s electronic??? Them I found the the device that sends in information back the panel wiggle the wires and the rpm started working. The hour meter does not /another day another problem !


----------

